# Kevin Ryan guitar's



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.ryanguitars.com/theworkshop/WSTour/GuitarMaking/slidestart.htm



See if this works.......some interesting fixtures and engineering.BW


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Just showing the one pic and nothing is navigable. 







.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Link worked for me. (very slow loading).

Lots of specialty jigs.

Thanx BW. :smile:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Some useful tips on that site.:thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Was this posted before?*

This is a beautiful sounding guitar:





why it works so well:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Wood(he knows alot about light's effect on a surface to reveal ,or read it)...or anybody care to comment on #20."(the neck)felt for fair and smooth transitions.But also backlit to scrutinize its visual profile".........#'s 26&27 show some worklites.Is backlighting as easy as it sounds?We use light for some things in accuracy/metrology,just wondering what they mean?




#'s 29,30 vacumn disk has piqued my curiousity.


#'s 32,33 show using drill guides to good effect on modest DP's.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*.............*

:huh:


----------

